# Goedemorgen (pronunciation)



## peterbrown555

Hello,
I'm confused about how "Goedemorgen" is pronounced in the Netherlands
-I hear three different versions in my Dutch language CD-s.

1."hoo-duh-mo-khun" 
2."hoo-yuh-mor-khu"
3."hoo-yuh-mor-khun"

Why is the same word pronounced differently?
Mainly, I confused about 

1.the 'n' being pronounced and unpronounced at times

2.the 'r' is also confusing because it seems as if sometimes it's pronounced 
as more of a 'French r' but at other times it's pronounced exactly as an 'American r'
and at others, it's pronounced as something in between...


3.the 'de' of 'goede' appears to pronounced as both 'duh' or 'yuh'


Thanks


----------



## Vasiliy

Doesnt matter if you say the "n" or not. I dont say it, with most words ending with an "-en" i leave out the "n". You could say it if you like.

As far as i know R is always said in "Goedemorgen", you woud still be understood if you leave it out but you will sound a bit silly. The pronouncation of the R doesnt really matter. As far as i know, most dutch people dont like the American R (Or Gooische R how its called in the Netherlands if i'm right) in spoken dutch


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

We already have a few thread about these issues:
- about goeiemorgen/goedemorgen, see for example here.
- about the pronunciation of final -en, see for example here (there are many more threads on this topic).

Frank


----------



## peterbrown555

Thank you !


----------



## peterbrown555

Vasiliy said:


> Doesnt matter if you say the "n" or not. I dont say it, with most words ending with an "-en" i leave out the "n". You could say it if you like.


 
Does this apply to all words ending with N or just this word?



Vasiliy said:


> As far as i know, most dutch people dont like the American R (Or Gooische R how its called in the Netherlands if i'm right) in spoken dutch


 

How different is the pronunciation of R in Belgium and the Netherlands?


----------



## Frank06

peterbrown555 said:


> Does this apply to all words ending with N or just this word?


Peter, please read the threads, it's all explained there. In short, it's about word final -en, /ən/, sometimes it is, sometimes it isn't.



> How different is the pronunciation of R in Belgium and the Netherlands?


That's yet another topic that's been dealt with a countless times. Please search *the archives*.
For example here and here.


----------



## peterbrown555

I see, thank you~


----------

